# Deadlifting with Hex bar



## ImJonathan (Sep 12, 2017)

I know that it's kind of looked down at because its not an actual normal bar but I have some tightness in my lower back and hips that prevents be from doing deadlifts right(trust me I wish I knew how to fix it). So I started using the hex bar in place of the normal bar, and it felt a lot better than rack pulls on my upper back I was very sore. My question is, is it okay to use the hex bar for deadlifting or is it nothing like normal deadlifting.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 12, 2017)

If yer a competitive PL then ye need to get yer form sorted - get with a coach, maybe try pulling sumo?

If yer a gym rat just wanting to get / stay strong, the making sweet, sweet love to that trap bar is a beautiful thing. I personally work it in at least every other week either on a back day or a quad dominant leg day. Ye could still get a coach to look over yer conventional form but if yer not getting on the platform anytime soon and TB DLs are working out for ye then god speed.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 12, 2017)

I currently use the hex bar as I too was having lower back and left glute pain that I know is related to a recent injury (MRI pending).  Since using the hex bar I have no pain at all. However, this is just until I find out the issue...fix it...and then start Deadlifting like a G!  I am also working on strengthing my posterior chain in the interim...should in case I have to wait forever for this damn MRI.

For tightness...you need to stretch!  Trust me! Stretching makes a world of a difference.  However, If there is an issue with ur disc/hip flexor/piriformis muscle that needs to get looked at...I'd play it safe until u find out what it is so as to not create an injury.  Form also goes a long way!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 12, 2017)

The hex bar would be more like a squat


----------



## snake (Sep 12, 2017)

Nothing wrong with it if it is to just get you by. Maybe things get better and you return to a regular bar. I personally never DL all the time. Given a solid squat and some rack pulls, I could be ready for a meet in 16 weeks and pull just fine. Injury is the limiting factor if you're on the top of your game.


----------



## ImJonathan (Sep 12, 2017)

It's a piformis muscle but with me being at my young age i'd rather not get shots to help it so I have been doing stretches!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 12, 2017)

Take a muscle relaxer for pain.
As for as hex bar for DL....

Dont start doing curls on the overhead press and youll be ok


----------



## snake (Sep 13, 2017)

ImJonathan said:


> It's a piformis muscle but with me being at my young age i'd rather not get shots to help it so I have been doing stretches!



If it were me, I'd throw everything and the kitchen sink at it. Get a shot or two, back off the motion that affects it, stretch it out and then get back at it 100%.


----------



## ImJonathan (Sep 13, 2017)

snake said:


> If it were me, I'd throw everything and the kitchen sink at it. Get a shot or two, back off the motion that affects it, stretch it out and then get back at it 100%.


Been doing this, it was machine rows that would irritate it a bit and i quit them for about 4-5 months trying to help it. Also spent probably $500 on a chiropractor that did absolutely nothing for me except irritate it more. Been just trying to stretch it out, when it was at the worst pain it activated my sciatic nerve and that was absolutely terrible.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 13, 2017)

I spent 5k on a chiro to tell me to get a new bed and sleep facing up.


Ive saved others 15k telling them the same thing.


----------



## ImJonathan (Sep 13, 2017)

#TheMatrix said:


> I spent 5k on a chiro to tell me to get a new bed and sleep facing up.
> 
> 
> Ive saved others 15k telling them the same thing.


I did get a new mattress and have started sleeping facing up only instead of on my sides and such and it has helped tremendously. That combined with the stretching has almost eliminated the problem. It just still nags at me a bit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 13, 2017)

U know who kelly starrett is?  Youtube him and all his stretches. Guys a genius. 

Nothing wrong with the hex bar man. It's a mean bar when u got some serious weight on that fukker


----------

